# OK - now I need SVO advice... from WKV



## DavidnRobin (Mar 21, 2007)

what do you think? (from those who undersand my sickness...)

$24.3K for WPORV EOY
Requal our OF WKORV (148.1K SOs)
100K SPs as incentive
3* Elite {what is the difference between this and Gold?)

of course they needed to check on the requal of EOY with an EY - but if true...? (of course I will get it in writing)

I am assuming they will give me credit me for
148.1K SOs, plus 1/2 of 148.1K SOs (74050) = 222,150 SOs
toward my Elite status points.

Explorer package was everything sated by pointsjunkie except it is 4 nites


----------



## Denise L (Mar 21, 2007)

We definitely need a pill for this addiction of yours, ha ha.  I wish I owned 3 SVO weeks and was contemplating another!

Do you plan to use your Kauai week? Does this mean that every other year you get an extra week off  ?  If so, then why not?

Will they convert the resort to mandatory if you buy, since all your other resorts are mandatory :rofl:  Maybe you, of all people, can convince them of the value of mandatory?

That's a good amount of Starpoints for an EOY purchase!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 21, 2007)

Denise L said:


> We definitely need a pill for this addiction of yours, ha ha.  I wish I owned 3 SVO weeks and was contemplating another!
> 
> Do you plan to use your Kauai week? Does this mean that every other year you get an extra week off  ?  If so, then why not?
> 
> ...



The EOY would be odd - so not until 2009? or would I owe something for 2007? 

WPORV is going to be V no matter what
- but nice try.

I don't know if they would go thru with the offer (EOY for an EY requal?), but if I could get it in writing...?


----------



## Transit (Mar 21, 2007)

Sounds real good .Having both islands a big plus.with all thoses extra SO's you can travel nicely and use some for rentals. (help with those maint fees)Try to squeeze for more starpoints and good luck.                                                                                                        Can you post the complete details on the explorer package Pointsjunkie mentioned.                                                                                                 All Starwood developer purchase owners get a gold SPG membership. The differance between this and 3* elite is some small Starwood perks the most important being this:                                                                                                              " Three-star Elite Membership
Upon request, the Elite Owner Services Team may upgrade Three-star Elite Members to a larger villa, based on availability. Upon making your reservations, you may request a floor and a waterfront or water-view preference. To request an upgrade, you may contact your Elite Owner Services Specialist at 888.786.3548, between 30 to 10 days prior to your arrival. Upgrades are based on availability, and some restrictions may apply"


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 21, 2007)

Transit said:


> Sounds real good .Having both islands a big plus.with all thoses extra SO's you can travel nicely and use some for rentals. (help with those maint fees)Try to squeeze for more starpoints and good luck.                                                                                                        Can you post the complete details on the explorer package Pointsjunkie mentioned.                                                                                                 All Starwood developer purchase owners get a gold SPG membership. The differance between this and 3* elite is some small Starwood perks the most important being this:                                                                                                              " Three-star Elite Membership
> Upon request, the Elite Owner Services Team may upgrade Three-star Elite Members to a larger villa, based on availability. Upon making your reservations, you may request a floor and a waterfront or water-view preference. To request an upgrade, you may contact your Elite Owner Services Specialist at 888.786.3548, between 30 to 10 days prior to your arrival. Upgrades are based on availability, and some restrictions may apply"



What are the WPORV MFs and resort charges? I wrote them down at some point, but not with me at WKV. I recall a resort charge to use the Princeville Hotel amenities.

So your 'Gold - if you buy from SVO and 3* Elite if you get to 159K SOs (from SVO) - correct?  

It wasn't about the 3* benefits entirely.  It was about... doing this deal as described - and then using the Explorer Pkg in the future for the requal of our WKV (81K SOs) with another EOY (even) within a 18 month reservation period (essentially putting off the purchase for 2 years - and 1010 occupancy). 

does that make sense???

Also - we could spend about $90K right now (buying VV Amelia? a 3bd LO and EOY VV-A something... ? sorry too many numbers flying around) - and requal all of our resales (three for a total of 296.2K SOs)) and get to 5* and therefore Plat.


----------



## Transit (Mar 21, 2007)

I think your going to need a vacation to think about it.


----------



## Westin5Star (Mar 21, 2007)

I hope that you are enjoying your week in at Kierland.  I have forgotten the MF at Princeville but I think that I remember it being less than Kaanapali by several hundred dollars for a LO.  I have been told that you cannot use a EOY week to requal a EY week according to Starwood policy.  A EY week at Lagunamar is only about $25k or so direct from Starwood and that could definiely requalify your one week.  I don't see a huge benefit to 3* but 5* is another story.  If you have the $ and time then I would go the 5*route as the benefits are great!


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 21, 2007)

are all of your svo's resales? if you purchase the princeville eoy and requal 1 resale make sure you get it in writing that if you choose you can upgrade princeville within 12 months at the same price as an ey  at today's price. your explorer package can be used then, find out if they will requal another at that time. so then you will be at 2 requals and then you could get a cheap VV or aruba or?? to requal the last one.
you have the same ts sickness as me. i don't know you but we have so much in common.will they let you have an explorer package now, pay it off and make the same deal all in one day? you can rake in the sp(my favorite)


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 21, 2007)

The only reason I would not just jump to 5* would be the inability to use the weeks for the next 2-3 years - this way I could do it in steps - and get usage when I need it in 2009.

I agree with the EOY to EY requal - I don't think they would follow thru - perhaps they would for our 81K SOs at WKV (ve 148.1K SOs at WKORV) since it is somewhat like having an EOY as a SO grouping. This is where they started... I asked for the WKORV requal since it is more SOs - they were pushing the SO-SP conversion for WKV being higher relatively.

I do niot want VV-A - even if it were just to get to 5* for a great price - this makes no sense.  I would buy only something I would use.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 21, 2007)

*5**

the goal is to get to 5* for as little money as possible.if all 3 svo's you have are resales they are going to get you for each requal. to do this right the explorer package is your best friend. if you are going to pay starwood prices then at least you can cash in on the amount of sp they will have to give you.
each time you purchase anything through starwood have a new explorer package. i am timing my next one so i will have it when aruba goes on sale. this way i will get the incentive as well as the explorer sp's. you should be able to get to 5* for $110k-????. my goal is to get there for as little as possible. let me know how you do. good luck.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 21, 2007)

The Explorer package was essentially as stated.

$1995 + $99 unrefundable fee.
Can finance for 0% interest ($300 + 14 payments of $128.14) - I haven't checked the math.

This $1995 can be used towards a purchase credit down payment for SVO week

"Preserves Eligibility for 'On Tour Benefits' Incentives at the time of Explorer Re-Tour"   -- what the heck does this really mean???

4nites/5days at WKV - 18 months to MAKE reservation (upon your return visit & your refresher presentation -the SVO gift is 50K SPs (use in 6 years) - blah, blah...

This is 18 months to make reservation - not sign SVO contract (this was verbal) - also verbal was to convert the 4nites at WKV for 30K SPs  (80K total)


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 21, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> The Explorer package was essentially as stated.
> 
> $1995 + $99 unrefundable fee.
> Can finance for 0% interest ($300 + 14 payments of $128.14) - I haven't checked the math.
> ...


the on tour benefits are the sales incentive from a new purchase, that does not include the amopunt of sp's for the explorer package.

the 18 months is to make a reservation. the quotes they gave you are good for 3 months and the ability to upgrade an eoy is 12 months. nothing coinsides. so what decisions did make?


----------



## grgs (Mar 21, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> The Explorer package was essentially as stated.
> 
> $1995 + $99 unrefundable fee.
> Can finance for 0% interest ($300 + 14 payments of $128.14) - I haven't checked the math.



The math checks out fine. 



DavidnRobin said:


> "Preserves Eligibility for 'On Tour Benefits' Incentives at the time of Explorer Re-Tour"   -- what the heck does this really mean???



It means you'd still get whatever Starpoint incentive they're offering now.

Glorian


----------



## duke (Mar 21, 2007)

David:

You need to calm down and decide what you really want to do.  If your goal is to requalify to get to 5* Elite then this is NOT the least expensive way to go.

If you can confirm that an EOY will requalify an EY then your best bet is to buy VV-Key West EOY Prime 2br l/o for $14,000.  The maint is about $450 each year.  You get 95,700 SO's and this is MANDATORY.

You need to add up your resale staroptions and then calculate how many developer staroptions you will need to get to 5* Elite. 

Oh, the starpoint incentive for an EOY VV-Key West is 105,000.

Princeville will be a superb resort.  Probably their best as the Princeville hotel is 5 star and is changing to a St Regis.  But the maint fees are twice that of VV.  I think they are about $2,100 per year for an EY.

I purchased Princeville because I wanted to be there. But I also purchase VV to complete my 5* Elite.

Again, MOST IMPORTANTLY....Read again the Sticky....-> -> YOU NEED TO GET THE 4 DOCUMENTS RELATING TO YOUR RESALE UNITS SIGNED BEFORE YOU SIGN THE PURCHASE DOCS FOR YOUR DEVELOPER PURCHASE.  SVO will NOT honor anything in writing other than these docs.  Another TUGger was very disappointed when she had e-mails and other written communication about what SVO would requalify from the salesperson and the sales manager and SVO would not honor them.   YOU NEED THE 4 DOCS (these relate to the original sales contracts for your resale) mentioned in the sticky signed by SVO before you sign the developer contract.

All the best,
DUKE


----------



## Transit (Mar 21, 2007)

*Brand loyalty vs Balanced portfolio*

DavenRobin, I know you'll take your time and come to a wise decision being that you know the system well. As I ponder the purchase of my second  T/S week I would love to dive deeper in Starwood but my conscience tells me to keep a balanced portfolio.What is feuling your decision to go full Starwood besides 5* elite?Anyone elses comments on brand loyalty vs balanced portfolio welcomed.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 21, 2007)

grgs said:


> It means you'd still get whatever Starpoint incentive they're offering now.
> 
> Glorian



Unfortunately - I had no deal on paper - and their 90 minutes ran out - I gave them an extra 10 minutes, but they seem to have bigger fish to fry - the closer (called Inventory Person) came in and could see what was what - gave me some good options - one was the cheapest of what they were selling to get to 5*, and the other as stated - 3* requal with WPORV purchase.

The cheapest was VV-A, but I am a believer in buying where you want to go.

As I mentioned - right now we just have 3 weeks a year.  In 2009 we will have 9 weeks to use (work thing) - with about 4 weeks a year for 6 more years (then retire? - barring crash, real estate bust, etc...).

So in reality - 5* doesn't work for us (answering mesa's excellent PM in part here), but if I could get 2 weeks at WPORV in 2009, along with 2weeks WKORV - and requal the WKORV OF for essentially what we would have paid SVO if we bought from them first - and get an EOY WPORV in the process.

Remember we have 2 weeks beyond these that could be requal.

I always say that if you are going to do the 5* Elite thing - buy SVO Mandatory resale first and then requal (don't we?) - so given that we are in this position of heeded our own advice - just considering our options.

The Explorer package combo (or not) with 3* as a real SVO owner  with a WKV requal in the future (requal of our WSJ is useless except for 5*)- with a potential step towards 5* for retirement - OR just wait - because there will always be another bus that come along.

Thanks mesa - always the voice of reason.  btw, did you see the WKV Plat  (148.1K SOs) on eBay go for $21K   

"The bus came by, and I got on - that's when it all began..."   

btw, Robin says 'go for it' - I love her so much... really, I am the luckiest guy in the world.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 21, 2007)

obviously,i have brand loyalty and purchased all through the developer.but got harborside pre-construction at a great price. if i plan on buying others they will be with starwood. but this time it will be one resale and then two developer so i can requal. at that point i will be 5* and platinumi have checked out marriott and did not love their system.so i will wait for starwood aruba.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 21, 2007)

duke said:


> David:
> 
> You need to calm down and decide what you really want to do.  If your goal is to requalify to get to 5* Elite then this is NOT the least expensive way to go.
> 
> ...



Thanks Duke (as always) - don't worry - I am cool.  And I have read the Sticky more than once (I plan to get it everything in writing along with all docs).   Just pondering our options - if you read what I just wrote - I am going over options (90% not changing anything), but considering our 10% with regards to short and long-term goals.

I would unlikely buy anything that I wouldn't consider going to (so FLA is out), but I hear you - this is why WPORV (along with Poipu in the future) suits us even withe the premium (we bought OF WKORV afterall).

As I just wrote - if they were to give me and EOY at WPORV for an EY WKORV resale - thrown in the SPs from this - along with the 50K SOs (or 80K) for the Explorer - and the $1995 towards this price - that is worth considering (along with other options).

No way they go thru with it - but if they want to offer - for another $24.3K now - and whatever later... have to think it thru - with the help of the diverse TUG opinion.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 21, 2007)

Transit said:


> DavenRobin, I know you'll take your time and come to a wise decision being that you know the system well. As I ponder the purchase of my second  T/S week I would love to dive deeper in Starwood but my conscience tells me to keep a balanced portfolio.What is feuling your decision to go full Starwood besides 5* elite?Anyone elses comments on brand loyalty vs balanced portfolio welcomed.



We will likely stick with SVO/SVN - it is a complete package for us - this is how it began in the first place.  Altough, I do understand, but I will keep a diverse portfolio for our investments - as for our vacations - I do not consider these real investments - other wise I would not be in TSs - this is about vacation for us (along with staying at really sweet reosrts in the locations we want to go...)


----------



## saluki (Mar 21, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> I always say that if you are going to do the 5* Elite thing - buy SVO Mandatory resale first and then requal (don't we?) - so given that we are in this position of heeded our own advice - just considering our options.



David-

Just trying to clarify this requal thing in my mind...

The cheapest route for starting from scratch would be to first buy a Voluntary Resale & then have it qualified with a developer mandatory, right?

Obviously, in your case, you already have the resale mandatory weeks & can requalify them as desired.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 22, 2007)

saluki said:


> David-
> 
> Just trying to clarify this requal thing in my mind...
> 
> ...



With lots of caveats -- first is if the desire is to get to 5*.  

Also the premium consideration - I would always consider location, and M vs. V resorts as part of the TS equation (the one that states your mileage may vary...)

We will pay a premium for value because that is available for us (e.g. buying a BMW/Lexus/Benz because they keep their value although they cost more) - WPORV has value even with the much higher MFs and premium cost.  The 'M' resorts have a higher value, but I do know if this holds true for WPORV - this could be a V resorts that has value because of location with little ability for expansion (except Poipu - which we would prefer)

So buying an EOY WPORV and requal EY WKORV, and then on the Ex Pkg - get Poipu wand requal WKV - and we are 1 requal away from 5* and we own incredible TSs that we would want to have Home privledges at.


----------



## Westin5Star (Mar 22, 2007)

Has anyone heard that Starwood is only offerring 2000 5*s?  This is probably a sales ploy but I find it odd that I heard it from 3 different Starwood Reps at 3 different locations independently all saying the same thing.  The last update I heard is that at the current pace Starwood will sell out of 5* towards the end of 2007.  If this is true, however, they would likely have to create another level to offer to future multi week clients as a sales ploy.


----------



## duke (Mar 22, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> $24.3K for WPORV EOY
> Requal our OF WKORV (148.1K SOs)
> 100K SPs as incentive
> 3* Elite {what is the difference between this and Gold?)
> ...




David:

I was just thinking.....SVO salesperson may have quoted you the wrong price for EOY princeville!!!

The price they quoted you was 50% of the EY price.  This is ONLY available to members of SVN.  That is someone who has already purchased DEVELOPER.

I think he mistakenly assumed your RESALE weeks were from Developer.  

They will catch this and reject your purchase.   Make sure you are getting the correct price.

DUKE

PS:  If you are planning to use the Explorer refund against your Poipu purchase make sure you can buy Poipu from  WKV salesoffice.  SVO usually sells the initial pre-construction resort sales from only that resorts sales office and I am not sure a WKV Explorer pkg will apply.   You must get it in writing.....


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 22, 2007)

duke said:


> David:
> 
> I was just thinking.....SVO salesperson may have quoted you the wrong price for EOY princeville!!!
> 
> ...



They actually said this was 50% of the EY price and that it was normally only for SVO Owners (vs. 65%) - so they knew.  Anything that happens will be succinctly written. But, tbh, probably nothing is going to happen.

Re: Poipu - I had thought about this.  I have come to realize that they only sell limited product from a resort like WKV.  e.g. not selling certain VR weeks that are available - instead, only pushing VV-A (and not even selling silver WKV weeks that they still have available).  Therefore, if I did the Explorer at WKV - not all resorts would be available.  Definitely a down-side.

I agree overall - I don't think they would follow-thru.  My prediction is that they will offer to requal our WKV (for reasons expalined above), and not WKORV.


----------



## Kildahl (Mar 22, 2007)

*Wporv*



Westin5Star said:


> .....  I have forgotten the MF at Princeville but I think that I remember it being less than Kaanapali by several hundred dollars for a LO.....



If I recall my presentation correctly, the MF is $1113.


----------



## Kildahl (Mar 22, 2007)

David: Do you recall the name of your presenter and closer?
Was the 23.4K for a 1bdrm EOY?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 22, 2007)

Kildahl said:


> If I recall my presentation correctly, the MF is $1113.



This must be for EOY and includes resort fee - correct?
see PM


----------



## stevens397 (Mar 22, 2007)

David and Robin-

I love your posts, but I have some serious advice.  COME HOME!!!!! 

I know how you think because I am similarly afflicted.  Each time I go away, I want to see myself with another timeshare.  At our last visit to the Manhattan Club, we almost bought a fractional at the Phillips Club!

Like you, I bought weeks I could not use yet and I'm glad I did.  I got in at Kierland very early and got a slew of Starpoints.  Somehow the weeks are used - given to the kids or rented.  When my wife retires from teachingin three years, it will all work out fine.

In addition, having lost and now trying to regain SPG Platinum status, I drool over the thought of having it for life.  But the deal will not change substantively tomorrow - you don't have to make your plans within the next few hours (wow, I sound like my wife talking to me!).

Take a deep breath.  If you do this, are unhappy and decide to sell one unit, you will lose your Platinum status.  It's worth some thought.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 22, 2007)

i purchased the explorer package at wkv but bought my VV through the orlando office. they had to use the corporate explorer office to make the transfer. i was told that you should keep your explorer package quiet while you are making your deal at ANY sales presemtation. then you whip it out and they have to give you the additional sp's. so you will be able get your purchase at the hawaii sales presentation. so it does not matter where you get the explorer package.


----------



## duke (Mar 22, 2007)

Kildahl said:


> If I recall my presentation correctly, the MF is $1113.



This is the Princeville MF that you pay EY for an EOY week.  That is, 1/2 of the MF.


----------



## saluki (Mar 22, 2007)

pointsjunkie said:


> i purchased the explorer package at wkv but bought my VV through the orlando office. they had to use the corporate explorer office to make the transfer. i was told that you should keep your explorer package quiet while you are making your deal at ANY sales presemtation. then you whip it out and they have to give you the additional sp's. so you will be able get your purchase at the hawaii sales presentation. so it does not matter where you get the explorer package.



What properties can you currently visit on an explorer package? Is it just the properties with current inventory or is it every property?


----------



## Denise L (Mar 22, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> btw, Robin says 'go for it' - I love her so much... really, I am the luckiest guy in the world.



You really are lucky  !

If you want to own in Kauai, go for it!  Treat yourself, why not?!

Now go and enjoy the rest of your vacation :whoopie: !


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 22, 2007)

Denise L said:


> You really are lucky  !
> 
> If you want to own in Kauai, go for it!  Treat yourself, why not?!
> 
> Now go and enjoy the rest of your vacation :whoopie: !


I am indeed lucky - although she does take an hour to get ready - and therefore I have tons of time on my hands for TUG posts.   

It is pouring rain right now 9AM -

After sleeping on it (and an incoming SVO phone call in the form of a dangling carrot) - the best deal I could get (for us...if done at all) is to use the Exp Pkg (80K SPs for $99) as a down for an EOY WPORV (at 50% EY, and 100K SPs) and have them bring all of our weeks in (148.1K WKORV, 81K WKV, 67.1K WSJ) for 296.2K SOs plus 1/2 of the WPORV EOY (74.05K) for a total of 370.25K SOs and 4* Elite status.

Not going to happen - No Way!? Right?  but...  :ignore:


----------



## saluki (Mar 22, 2007)

Are you saying that they offered to requalify all 3 of your resales for the 1 EOY purchase?


----------



## duke (Mar 22, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> *I have tons of time on my hands for TUG posts*.
> 
> After sleeping on it (and an incoming SVO phone call in the form of a dangling carrot) - the best deal I could get (for us...if done at all) is to use the Exp Pkg (80K SPs for $99) as a down for an EOY WPORV (at 50% EY, and 100K SPs) and have them bring all of our weeks in (148.1K WKORV, 81K WKV, 67.1K WSJ) for 296.2K SOs plus 1/2 of the WPORV EOY (74.05K) for a total of 370.25K SOs and 4* Elite status.




David:

It does not matter what you are dreaming AND it does not matter what the saleperson or salesmanager discusses with you.....Even IF you were to make some outer space deal .....  AND Even IF you were to get it in writing.... The contracts for purchase of Developer weeks are not signed by SVO when you buy,,,,, they are reviewed by SVO corporate and mailed back to you months later.

This is not policy and they do not make deals that are not policy.  

I have seen some here become very disappointed because they get ideas from what they read here at TUG and then the salespersons humor them with a deal.  This then gives SVO a bad reputation.

Read what some of us have been able to get done and you will be happier making a realistic deal.

You would be much better off (and so would the TUG board) if you followed the SVO policies that have resulted in actual requalifications of resales.


----------



## skim118 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi David,

I have no words of wisdom for for you.  

I would just advise you to take the golf cart shuttle to the Hotel pool and float around around in the lazy river(happy hour 4-6PM and bar service in the lazy river too).

You have 3 amazing SVO resorts & just enjoy them  for now and don't get caught up in this upgrade process for now.

We did buy a Explorer pkg in WKV(was $1495 then for 4 nights/50,000 SP) in 2005, but we did not buy in Kierland eventually.  WKV is one of our favorite resorts, but we did not buy in Kierland last year because it is such an easy trade in summer. 

sara


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 22, 2007)

duke said:


> David:
> 
> It does not matter what you are dreaming AND it does not matter what the saleperson or salesmanager discusses with you.....Even IF you were to make some outer space deal .....  AND Even IF you were to get it in writing.... The contracts for purchase of Developer weeks are not signed by SVO when you buy,,,,, they are reviewed by SVO corporate and mailed back to you months later.
> 
> ...



Duke -
Yes - I am aware.  Very aware.  This is why it probably won't happen.

Didn't they requal an EY for you with an EOY purchase?  (Isn't this what you posted a while back)  Wouldn't this be against SVO policy?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 22, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> Duke -
> Yes - I am aware.  Very aware.  This is why it probably won't happen.
> 
> Didn't they requal an EY for you with an EOY purchase?  Isn't this what you posted a while back?  Isn't this against SVO policy?




Is the concern that they will take my Explorer fee - and then have SVO back out of the deal?  Leaving me with only the ability to use the ExpPkg, or just keep the SPs (and/or WKV stay)?  I mean that can't make me pay more (say they insist on 65% instead of 50% for EOY at WPORV) or no requal...?

If I don't take the ExpPkg - what do I have to lose if SVO Corp says no?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 23, 2007)

Anybody? 
If we don't sign-up for the Explorer Package - and SVO Corp nixes a deal - what have we really lost? 

Can they insist I buy the WPORV anyway - and not requal the resale(s) according to a written contract?  Is that what is being inferred here?

Would/Could they really do that?
Am I missing something? 

Other than the loss of a deal that they put forth in the first place.  I know RoverJohn (and others) had issues, but I didn't really understand what the real loss was - other than ending up with a Explorer Package that may go unused, and the disappointment of the deal gone bad (not really an issue for us).

If we do pick-up the Explorer package - and SVO Corp refuses - sounds as if a downside is that we have an ExpPkg that we may get stuck with.  Then we either use it and buy in 18-24 months from now - or take the SPs and/or WKV stay (not something I find of that much value actually).  If I did take the ExpPkg, I will likely use it.  

If I have them write into the contract that we get our ExpPkg deposit back if SVO doesn't honor the deal - other than the disappointment of a deal gone bad - what else can we lose?

Anybody?


----------



## Denise L (Mar 23, 2007)

I can't really see any loss if you want to go for it.  

Without even buying the Explorer Package, the deal is so amazing, I would think that SVO corporate would have to be asleep to pass it through.  I can't see what they can gain by bringing all your intervals in, surely not more business from you since you will probably own enough weeks to last you awhile.

Those sales executives REALLY want to sell you an EOY!!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 23, 2007)

Denise L said:


> I can't really see any loss if you want to go for it.
> 
> Without even buying the Explorer Package, the deal is so amazing, I would think that SVO corporate would have to be asleep to pass it through.  I can't see what they can gain by bringing all your intervals in, surely not more business from you since you will probably own enough weeks to last you awhile.
> 
> Those sales executives REALLY want to sell you an EOY!!



Could they force me to buy WPORV if it goes beyond the recission period - and say 'sorry, we won't requal as promised'?

That would be hard to believe.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 23, 2007)

How is the Explorer Package worth 80K Starpoints for $99? Is that a special deal for you?  

I know nothing about requalification except from what I've learned here.  Wouldn't something have to be decided before the recission period about requals, or does that always happen way after the fact?  Didn't a TUGer recently post about finding out that the SDO would only be requalified at 81K SOs and he wanted 148,100 SOs, so they backed out of the deal?! You'd think you would know in time....

But I think only experienced TUGers who have actually had success requalifying can know the truth.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 23, 2007)

Denise L said:


> How is the Explorer Package worth 80K Starpoints for $99? Is that a special deal for you?
> 
> I know nothing about requalification except from what I've learned here.  Wouldn't something have to be decided before the recission period about requals, or does that always happen way after the fact?  Didn't a TUGer recently post about finding out that the SDO would only be requalified at 81K SOs and he wanted 148,100 SOs, so they backed out of the deal?! You'd think you would know in time....
> 
> But I think only experienced TUGers who have actually had success requalifying can know the truth.



It cost a $99 fee - the rest of the money ($1995) goes towards the TS payment. So - if one follows thru with the ExpPkg - it costs $99 for the 50K SPs (and 4-nite WKV stay) or 80K SPs w/o the stay.


----------



## duke (Mar 23, 2007)

Denise L said:


> But I think only experienced TUGers who have actually had success requalifying can know the truth.



Denise:

You are correct.

The problem here is that there is no deal, there is no offer, there is nothing written, and there is no contract.  In fact, the lack of experience of how a developer purchase is done is obvious.

SVO does not make changes or write deal points into a contract. (period)

The only documents you get are the contract for the developer purchase you signed (without any deal adjustments)  (SVN CONTRACTS DO NOT HAVE ANY SPACE TO WRITE IN CHANGES)

A requal is done using the four documents relating to the original resale unit.

AGAIN, there is no way anything is written or signed by SVO other than 1) contract to purchase the developer unit and 2) four requal docs relating to the resale.

You can discuss all you want with the salesperson about a deal but there is no document or contract that can be modified.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 23, 2007)

duke said:


> Denise:
> 
> You are correct.
> 
> ...



Duke - I have read the sticky as to be prepared - all of my resales have passed SVO title and are on the books.  If anything were to occur - I will not sign anything until these docs are in possession and not signed until the contract is in place.

I have actually purchased WKORV-N and gone thru SVO purchase docs that you mention before - of course I rescinded upon finding TUG.

Yes - there is no deal in writing - it's all in negiotiation - wasn't this a point of an old post of yours (yes) - and when push comes to shove - I don't think they will follow-thru.

The first deal put foward was they would requal our WKORV EY with a WPORV EOY (as stated) - as I have DIRECTLY asked already - you said you requaled an EY with an EOY - which as stated in your thread - is against policy - yet you seemed to have done it - is this correct or not?

I am far from stupid or naive about this - my points are - what do I have to lose?  Can/would they back-stab me and force me to buy WPORV by delaying beyond the 7-day recession period for the SVO WPORV purchase? 

You mentioned an addendum to the contract in your thread - any contract can be amended/appended - happens all the time.  They may not do it - BUT they claim they can and will.

So - what is the downside?  I am asking and have asked - along with the EY vs. EOY question - I asked this months ago - I have also discussed this with SVO direct sales - both for the VV and future resorts, but we would prefer WPORV (for the reasons already stated)

So please...


----------



## skim118 (Mar 23, 2007)

The 4-star oral offer sounds like an incredible deal and you will be only 181,000 Staroptions away from being Starwood Platinum for life.

I do not see too much downside other than the $2000 explorer package as purchasing 80,000 Starpoints (if everything falls apart).

But personally I will not sign the WPORV sales contract unless I am simultaneously signing a pre-filled SVN Elite level 4 form at the same time though.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 23, 2007)

skim118 said:


> The 4-star oral offer sounds like an incredible deal and you will be only 181,000 Staroptions away from being Starwood Platinum for life.
> 
> I do not see too much downside other than the $2000 explorer package as purchasing 80,000 Starpoints (if everything falls apart).
> 
> But personally I will not sign the WPORV sales contract unless I am simultaneously signing a pre-filled SVN Elite level 4 form at the same time though.



I agree and will (if I go thru with it - 90% not) - thanks.  I will be prepared fully - with my BS meter on high.  Actually - I will ask in writing that I get my ExpPkg deposit back - and if they won't do it - no loss for me.  We still have 3 great resorts - for great prices.


----------



## duke (Mar 23, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> The first deal put foward was they would requal our WKORV EY with a WPORV EOY (as stated) - as I have DIRECTLY asked already - you said you requaled an EY with an EOY - which as stated in your thread - is against policy - yet you seemed to have done it - is this correct or not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




David;

Yes, you are correct.  I did an EY with and EOY but about 4 weeks later my salesperson called and said they sent around a memo that clarified the policy.


It's not that SVO would backstab you BUT they would hold you to the contract and since there are different contracts (1-developer purchase, 2- Four docs for Requal, and 3-Explorer) they do NOT relate to each other.  See what I mean?  Each is a seperate deal.  They are not tied together by one contract so SVO will hold you to each agreement individually.  This is not a back stab but it is a bunch of NONRELATED contracts.....as they may see it.


I understand you wanting Princeville.  I did same.  I like that it will become a ST REGIS and is very limited in the number of units that can be built.

ALL the best,
DUKE


----------



## duke (Mar 23, 2007)

skim118 said:


> The 4-star oral offer sounds like an incredible deal and you will be only 181,000 Staroptions away from being Starwood Platinum for life.




David:

We may be confused here.....Did SVO make you this offer or is this what you are asking for?

DUKE


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 23, 2007)

duke said:


> David:
> 
> We may be confused here.....Did SVO make you this offer or is this what you are asking for?
> 
> DUKE



Sent PM.
They are offering - I am negiotiating.

Stupid question - if I get EOY - how do the SOs get calculated towards Elite?
Half the SOs - meaning 148.1K SOs divided by 2 = 74.05K SOs toward Elite.

I assume that this is correct, but wanted to check.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 23, 2007)

Question - in Tuggers opinion - will WPORV EY be worth at least $30K on the resale market (say in 2011)?


----------



## Henry M. (Mar 23, 2007)

If WKORV is any indication, I'd say WPORV should be worth at least that much when resales start.


----------



## TheUnitrep (Mar 23, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> Question - in Tuggers opinion - will WPORV EY be worth at least $30K on the resale market (say in 2011)?



David --

Isn't WPORV slated to be a "Voluntary" resort within SVN?

If history is any indicator, the resale market has not been too kind (brutal would be a better description) to SVN "Voluntary" resorts.

Annual Ocean View units at WKORV (Mandatory) are already slipping below 30K on the resale market.  If WPORV is indeed "voluntary," then I think finding a buyer at 30K would be unrealistic.  However, I could be wrong.....

Jerry


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 23, 2007)

TheUnitrep said:


> David --
> 
> Isn't WPORV slated to be a "Voluntary" resort within SVN?
> 
> ...



Hi Jerry - we have considered WPORV being a V resort that the value could be less.  It could be wrong thinking. but WPORV may not suffer from this because of it's uniqueness of location and limitations of available units.  But you are correct - perhaps it could be depressed more than a M resort.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## formerhater (Mar 23, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> Hi Jerry - we have considered WPORV being a V resort that the value could be less.  It could be wrong thinking. but WPORV may not suffer from this because of it's uniqueness of location and limitations of available units.  But you are correct - perhaps it could be depressed more than a M resort.  Thanks for the feedback.



Yes, it seems that only time will tell, but as you mention WPORV should be spared the North and North II phenomenon that has struck WKORV.  Nothing like a little internal competition...That said, if it's a real concern for you (i.e. a deal breaker), I'd think twice since it's such an uncertainty.

EOY SOs are calculated as you stated.  We own WPORV EY (148,100) and EOY Kierland (67,100) so in terms of elite status we have 181,650 annual SOs.  Yes, I had to use the calculator to figure that out...


----------



## nodge (Mar 23, 2007)

*I got my requal deal written into my developer purchase agreement*



duke said:


> David;
> 
> It's not that SVO would backstab you BUT they would hold you to the contract and since there are different contracts (1-developer purchase, 2- Four docs for Requal, and 3-Explorer) they do NOT relate to each other.  See what I mean?  Each is a separate deal.  They are not tied together by one contract so SVO will hold you to each agreement individually.  This is not a back stab but it is a bunch of NONRELATED contracts.....as they may see it.
> DUKE



Given the lack of uniformity in info I received from various SVN salesfolks on my requal attempt, when I finally requalified my SDO with a developer purchase, I was very concerned that I would still be obligated for my developer purchase even if SVO corporate elected to not honor my salesperson’s requal promises.  After all, I wouldn’t have purchased my developer unit if SVO hadn’t promised to also requal my SDO.

The boiler-plate language in the developer purchase paperwork is even more onerous on this subject:

Sec. 5(d) Representations, Warranties and Covenants

“You understand and acknowledge that no salesperson, broker or other person has any authority whatsoever to make any representation, agreement or warranty, express or implied, for Us, except those expressly set forth in writing in this Agreement and the documents named in Paragraph 4.”

With language like this in the developer purchase, even if they would have concurrently given me the four requal documents to sign (which they didn’t), I still would have been worried.  I bought my developer purchase on the express condition that SVO requalify my SDO property, and I wanted that condition expressly stated in my developer purchase agreement.  That way, if SVO didn’t requalify my SDO (or did but at a different StarOption value than agreed), I would be relieved of my obligations under the developer purchase agreement and could just walk away from the deal.

Accordingly, I hand wrote in these terms in my developer purchase document.  The exact details are set forth in post #36 of Duke's sticky.

SVO originally balked at my hand written modifications, and even sent me new purchase docs to sign, but (after the rescission period in my self-modified purchase documents had expired, but before the rescission period of my second non-modified documents had even started), they signed my revised agreement and I was good to go.

With SVO’s express clause that says SVN isn’t obligated to do anything outside of what is written in this purchase agreement, I would never, ever, ever, trust anything SVN salesfolks say unless it was expressly in writing IN THE ACTUAL DEVELOPER PURCHASE DOCUMENT.  

I was able to add language to my developer purchase agreement that I felt was needed to close my combined requal/developer purchase deal.  Maybe I just got lucky, but it’s what I needed to assure myself, and SVO eventually bought off on it – in writing.

Good Luck,
-nodge


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 23, 2007)

*Sdo Requal Value*

AFTER READING ALL THE LATEST FROM WKV, I HAVE A QUICK QUESTION THAT I NEED ANSWERED.

IF SOMEONE PURCHASES  A RESALE AT SDO AND IT IS A 2BR L/O IN PLAT SEASON WORTH 148,100 SO THEN STARWOOD REQUALIFIES IT AND GIVES IT 81,000 S/O AS ITS NEW VALUE,THEN WHEN THEY CALL STARWOOD TO GO TO THEIR HOME RESORT DO THEY HAVE ENOUGH STAROPTIONS TO STAY AT SDO IN A 2BR L/O DURING THE PLATINUM SEASON? IF THEY DON'T, SHOULDN'T  STARWOOD RE-EVALUATE THE AMOUNT OF STAROPTIONS TO STAY AT SDO for all of us. I CAN'T BELIEVE KIERLAND AND SDO HAVE THE SAME S/O VALUES. DOESN'T MAKE SENSE.


----------



## oneohana (Mar 23, 2007)

*SDO staroptions*



pointsjunkie said:


> AFTER READING ALL THE LATEST FROM WKV, I HAVE A QUICK QUESTION THAT I NEED ANSWERED.
> 
> IF SOMEONE PURCHASES  A RESALE AT SDO AND IT IS A 2BR L/O IN PLAT SEASON WORTH 148,100 SO THEN STARWOOD REQUALIFIES IT AND GIVES IT 81,000 S/O AS ITS NEW VALUE,THEN WHEN THEY CALL STARWOOD TO GO TO THEIR HOME RESORT DO THEY HAVE ENOUGH STAROPTIONS TO STAY AT SDO IN A 2BR L/O DURING THE PLATINUM SEASON? IF THEY DON'T, SHOULDN'T  STARWOOD RE-EVALUATE THE AMOUNT OF STAROPTIONS TO STAY AT SDO for all of us. I CAN'T BELIEVE KIERLAND AND SDO HAVE THE SAME S/O VALUES. DOESN'T MAKE SENSE.



It depends on who sold the original week. Most weeks are 1-52 float, and will only get 81,000 *options when requalified. Was the resale week you bought advertised as a float platinum week? A 1-52 float week will get you a 2br l/o in platinum season, but not the 148,100 *options to exchange into other SVN resorts.


----------



## nodge (Mar 23, 2007)

pointsjunkie said:


> AFTER READING ALL THE LATEST FROM WKV, I HAVE A QUICK QUESTION THAT I NEED ANSWERED.
> 
> IF SOMEONE PURCHASES  A RESALE AT SDO AND IT IS A 2BR L/O IN PLAT SEASON WORTH 148,100 SO THEN STARWOOD REQUALIFIES IT AND GIVES IT 81,000 S/O AS ITS NEW VALUE,THEN WHEN THEY CALL STARWOOD TO GO TO THEIR HOME RESORT DO THEY HAVE ENOUGH STAROPTIONS TO STAY AT SDO IN A 2BR L/O DURING THE PLATINUM SEASON? IF THEY DON'T, SHOULDN'T  STARWOOD RE-EVALUATE THE AMOUNT OF STAROPTIONS TO STAY AT SDO for all of us. I CAN'T BELIEVE KIERLAND AND SDO HAVE THE SAME S/O VALUES. DOESN'T MAKE SENSE.



Hi Pointsjunkie,

If you track pre and post Starwood SDO original developer sales prices, it all makes sense.

Original pre-Starwood SDO's were sold as week 1-52 floaters.  When Starwood took over, they sold the remaining units as silver, gold, and platinum seasons, making sure to jack up the prices on the platinum season sales.  

The original pre-Starwood 1-52 floaters sold for about the same price that Starwood sold the gold units for.  Accordingly, although it wasn't obligated to, it allowed pre-Starwood purchasers to join SVN, but only at the gold season StarOption level.

Pre-Starwood 1-52 floater unit owners remain free to book their units at SDO during any week, including platinum weeks at SDO.  Their StarOptions only come into play if they elect to trade within SVN to another SVN resort.

As for the inequity of SDO "costing" the same as WKV, the folks that bought a true platinum season unit at SDO would be severely screwed if SVO elected to reduce the StarOptions needed for an SDO platinum week stay.  Their available StarOptions would be reduced accordingly, and to date (at least) Starwood has never reduced the amount of StarOptions granted to a developer purchaser customer (although if it were willing to endure the bad publicity associated with doing so, it could if it wanted to).

Hope this helps.
-nodge


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 23, 2007)

nodge said:


> With SVO’s express clause that says SVN isn’t obligated to do anything outside of what is written in this purchase agreement, I would never, ever, ever, trust anything SVN salesfolks say unless it was expressly in writing IN THE ACTUAL DEVELOPER PURCHASE DOCUMENT.
> 
> I was able to add language to my developer purchase agreement that I felt was needed to close my combined requal/developer purchase deal.  Maybe I just got lucky, but it’s what I needed to assure myself, and SVO eventually bought off on it – in writing.
> 
> ...



This is a great post (thanks so much) - very intersting...
I had read the referenced post a few months ago - glad I re-read.

I love options.

off to see cubs/giants...


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks for the info. so if i purchased a resale floating week 1-52 at sdo I would be able to stay there anytime during the year including winter season,but if i wanted to go to another svn resort i would only have 81,000s/o's. will the svn come with the purchase or would it happen as a requal? i just want to make sure that sdo is the way i want to go to get a cheap starwood ts to add to our others so i can plan to get to 5*.

HAS ANYONE HEARD ABOUT THE WESTIN ARUBA SALES YET. ON THE SVN CHART IT SAYS THERE IS A 3BR, WHICH IS A 2BR PLUS A STUDIO BUT ON THE 1 BR LINE IT SAYS 1 BR AND NOT STUDIO.DID YOU GUYS CATCH THAT?
WHICH IS IT A 1BR OR STUDIO?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 24, 2007)

Thank you - SVO Tuggers - you are the best - really - where else do people help one another so freely...? Robin and I thank you... The 4th R (RRR&R) has just launched...
Check out the resort listings on the left side under our TUG moniker

We are really in this together - peace.


----------



## grgs (Mar 24, 2007)

I hope you get many years of joy from your new purchase!

Glorian


----------



## Transit (Mar 24, 2007)

Did you really do it?


----------



## Negma (Mar 24, 2007)

oh the disease keeps spreading. Thank goodness for biotech and TS SVO addictions. Congrats!


----------



## saluki (Mar 24, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> Thank you - SVO Tuggers - you are the best - really - where else do people help one another so freely...? Robin and I thank you... The 4th R (RRR&R) has just launched...
> Check out the resort listings on the left side under our TUG moniker
> 
> We are really in this together - peace.



You big tease...details, please.


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 24, 2007)

pointsjunkie said:


> HAS ANYONE HEARD ABOUT THE WESTIN ARUBA SALES YET. ON THE SVN CHART IT SAYS THERE IS A 3BR, WHICH IS A 2BR PLUS A STUDIO BUT ON THE 1 BR LINE IT SAYS 1 BR AND NOT STUDIO.DID YOU GUYS CATCH THAT?
> WHICH IS IT A 1BR OR STUDIO?



It's both. There is a studio and a 1 bedroom. Also a two bedroom, a two bedroom lockoff and a three bedroom lockoff.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 24, 2007)

congatulations on the new svo addition. this was like being part of a soap opera, couldn't wait for the next installment. so how many sp did you finally get and are you 3*,4*,or 5*? and did they tell you about any new resorts that might be in the planning stages? have a safe trip back.


----------



## Henry M. (Mar 24, 2007)

Congratulations, David and Robin! Are you the newest 5 Star Elite members now?

Give us some details of the final deal.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 24, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> Thank you - SVO Tuggers - you are the best - really - where else do people help one another so freely...? Robin and I thank you... The 4th R (RRR&R) has just launched...
> Check out the resort listings on the left side under our TUG moniker
> 
> We are really in this together - peace.



That is why my Robin tries to keep me off the boards!! lol 

Just joking, actually she loves our timeshare purchases. She just wants us to take our (or me) time getting more weeks. I know we'll go to the "owners update" during our upcoming trip to Harborside. I just need to remember to look and not touch  the time timeshares!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 24, 2007)

pointsjunkie said:


> thanks for the info. so if i purchased a resale floating week 1-52 at sdo I would be able to stay there anytime during the year including winter season,



YES



> but if i wanted to go to another svn resort i would only have 81,000s/o's.  will the svn come with the purchase or would it happen as a requal?



SDO is a voluntary resort - you do not get Staroptions with a resale, so you would have to requalify it.  Until you requalify it, you would only be able to use the week you purchased at SDO.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 24, 2007)

saluki said:


> You big tease...details, please.



I think they are driving back to CA today, so we'll probably have to wait, although there is quite a bit of info. in his other thread.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 24, 2007)

This thread has been an excellent read. Very informative and entertaining!

Its like we are right there with as they are agonizing on what to do and what are thier options.


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 24, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> YES
> 
> 
> 
> SDO is a voluntary resort - you do not get Staroptions with a resale, so you would have to requalify it.  Until you requalify it, you would only be able to use the week you purchased at SDO.



i didn't know that so until i purchase another developer week and requal the sdo i can't put it in the svn.

so if i purchase a resale i would be better off going with a mandatory resort because then it is automatically in svn, so when i requalify it will be the same as my other developer weeks. sp and elite, right. i am new at resale market and i want to do this right so i don't have my husband say i told you to buy from the developer. thanks for all your help


----------



## saluki (Mar 24, 2007)

pointsjunkie said:


> so if i purchase a resale i would be better off going with a mandatory resort because then it is automatically in svn, so when i requalify it will be the same as my other developer weeks. sp and elite, right. i am new at resale market and i want to do this right so i don't have my husband say i told you to buy from the developer. thanks for all your help



The cheapest route would be to buy a resale voluntary & have that brought in to the system with a subsequent developer purchase.


----------



## mesamirage (Mar 24, 2007)

Off topic...removed


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey - who stole my thread!   

okay - here are our results (your mileage may vary...)

We did requal our WKORV OF with a SVO purchase of WPORV (odd).  The odd year usage almost broke the deal since they were only selling EY and EOY (even) at this point - I got confirmation of this (among other considerations like the EY and EOY requal) before proceeding with the hours of paper work.

One piece of advice (beyond reading TUG and asking tuggers advice - special thanks to duke and negma) - is to know exactly what you want and why, and how to go about it.  Having the necessary info (e.g. required documents) and processes puts you in control and not them.  We did get all the documents mentioned in duke's sticky signed - along with making sure that the 'SVN Exception Sheet' was in place and the 'Terms Sheet' contained the text of the Exception Sheet. 

I made it clear that we had nothing to lose since we already had 3 great resorts (resale or not), and they had only to gain here (selling us a TS, and great vacations within the SVO/SVN network).  We do agree (for us) that the SVO system works great - and made this clear - why else would we be there?

It turns out that an EY resale can be requaled with an EOY SVO purchase, BUT it is up to SVO sales based on the terms.  In our case (after much negotiation) it was probably because we were buying WPORV vs. a lower cost resort (perhaps?).  We could only get EOY odd, and only 3* Elite was available with the 148.1K SOs for WKORV and the 1/2 SOs for the EOY WPORV.

We could have worked out a deal to requal all of our resales in buying VV-Amelia (or others), but that really doesn't work for us (if only we were closer to retirement) - they offered a fair deal for us in doing this (and becoming 5*/Platinum for life). 

We wanted WPORV (odd) eventhough it is a V resort and we would also have a LO (although I wish they only sold the large side - they don't because as they said - 'they don't have to').  We do feel that eventhough it is a V resort - because of it's uniqueness and location - it will hold it's value.  They are plenty of people who could go to Kauai/Princeville every year (or EOY).  We plan to rent the small side to help cover the extremely high MFs (like our WKORV OF studio).

Sorry for the ramble and bad grammar/spelling... (and justification).

We also used the Explorer Package - advice to others planning on buying (and/or requalifying) a SVO TS - use this.  This essentially gives you an additional 80K SPs (for $99).  If you do decide to buy SVO - go thru the TS spile - establish the terms (clearly) - tell them you will think about it - and when you talk to the 'exit' interview person - they will offer the ExpPkg.  The ExpPkg is not likely worth it if it is not executed (50K SPs, and 4 nites stay at WKV for ~$2000 or an additional 30K SPs), but if you do intend to buy - why not?  $99 for 80K SPs is good.

Where was I...?

So we requaled our EY WKORV resale with an EOY WPORV (agreat resort in a great location) at 50% of the EY cost, and received 100K SPs as an incentive plus the 80K SPs for the ExpPkg - after all was said and done (put purchase on our SPG card, and 6500 SPs for the 'gift' for the Owners Update) - we ended up with an additional 200K+ SPs (we now have 250K SPs).  

This deal gives us 3* Elite Status (148.1K + 74.05K = 222.15K SOs) - whose benefits really are not as good as 4* and far from 5*, but importantly brings our resale WKORV OF into the SVO fold.  This Gold/3* status may prevent other WKORV Elites from grabbing the higher floors from us - but ,of course, maybe not. It also gives us headway into establishing serious SPs.  And a stepping stone to the higher Elite levels if we ever do decide to go that way.

As I said - we have 9 weeks vacation in 2009 and the SPs will get us to Europe in 2009 for 4 weeks in great hotels inexpensively - Robin has never been to Europe  - along with 3-4 weeks in Hawaii (our WKORV and WPORV) - we are set for the next 2-3 years.

I put the additional cost of doing this (not including the loss investment gain - that goes with all TSs) at around $10K - why?  I believe that the EOY will likely be worth $15K on the resale market (time will tell...) therefore, it costs us $10K to get ~200K SPs, 3* Elite, and our WKORV requaled.

Is it worth it?  Maybe not - but if you look at we were before we rescinded our WKORV-N OF for $74K  - we just got an EOY WPORV for the same price as our WKORV OF and WPORV combined.  Of course - the very high MFs hurt - but with a little effort to rent the small sides we can offset the MFs.

Yes, we lose the potential investment gains for buying TSs in the first place but we accept that - besides it all about great planned/forced vacations - right? :whoopie: 

Thanks SVO Tuggers - you are great.   

And no more TSs for us... for a while.  We promise - unless of course...


----------



## Transit (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats and thank you ,this has been a very informative and interesting thread.


----------



## Henry M. (Mar 25, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:
			
		

> And no more TSs for us... for a while.  We promise - unless of course...




We'll see how long that lasts


----------



## Denise L (Mar 25, 2007)

Congratulations and thanks for all of the requal information!  

Once you are 3*, you'll want to be 4*, and when you reach 4*, you'll want to be 5*  .

It truly is an addiction!  I look forward to your next SVO purchase...:rofl:


----------



## Negma (Mar 25, 2007)

You ask if it is worth,it sounds like you are happy- so it's worth it!


----------



## duke (Mar 25, 2007)

David:

You did great!  I am happy for you and glad to see you got a wonderful deal.  As well, I think your Princeville purchase will end up being your best.

You did break 2 1/2 SVO policies:

1 - The price of an EOY is 1/2 of the EY for SVN members only.

2 - An Explorer package may only be applies against a subsequest visit which must be later than some number of days (I think 90).

2 1/2 - An EOY can only requal and EOY.  (This was hazy anyway)

Therefore, I ask that you continue to report on the status of your purchase as it is approved and enrolled at SVO/SVN.  There is still considerable "Corporate" review so lets see what happens.

I am sure that if you got all this in writing then they will approve your transaction.....but I am not so sure what will be the future of the local SalesManager.

NEXT.....You will definately need to be 5* ELITE before the 2000 SPG Platinums are gone.  Keep in touch with SVO to see how much time you have.  My guess is you will have alot.  But, I have to say 5* ELITE is the way to go!

CONGRAT!  You got a wonderful deal and did a good job.

DUKE


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 25, 2007)

duke said:


> David:
> 
> You did great!  I am happy for you and glad to see you got a wonderful deal.  As well, I think your Princeville purchase will end up being your best.
> 
> ...


Hey! - No raining on my parade!  

I discussed all of these issues with them (actually challenged them on these and more) - I even discussed with them the purchase contract paragraph that Negma listed:

*“You understand and acknowledge that no salesperson, broker or other person has any authority whatsoever to make any representation, agreement or warranty, express or implied, for Us, except those expressly set forth in writing in this Agreement and the documents named in Paragraph 4."*

I did get this in writing - and had signed all the docs you listed for our WKORV unit requal - with our names on the docs.  Along, with the Terms/Conditions and the SVN Exception letter (not mentioned in the Requal Sticky).  I even talked with them about getting screwed by SVO Corp to your points above - along with people who did the ExpPkg and ended-up pissed at SVO when they hadn't held up their end of the deal.  

Not sure what they could do - give our money back?  Fine with us - nothing ventured - nothing gained.  We are very happy with our 3 original TSs.  Ask us to pay them back the $1995 for the ExpPkg that we already put towards our purchase? (good luck with that...)

But, of course, if anything happens - I will report.  (that would really suck for us - and them - considering I have copies of all signed docs and agreements)

One thing I didn't mention - the sales people at WKV were extremely professional - Robin was surprised that they always had an even temperment considering I kept challenging them on every turn (and I mean every turn). They had clearly done a resale requal before - they said that they had gone thru it before - and it showed.

As to the 5* - it would have to be more than 6 years from now - unless we can retire sooner.  I did discuss this - as to things they could say about the future 5* Elite status was... hurry. 

btw, if anyone is interested in doing an ExpPkg, and/or a resale requal, by going thru WKV Sales - let me know and I would be glad to reference our SVO sales people - via a PM.


----------



## duke (Mar 25, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> As to the 5* - it would have to be more than 6 years from now - unless we can retire sooner.  I did discuss this - as to things they could say about the future 5* Elite status was... hurry.



David:

I am in same position as you.  

Not enough vacation to use all the time purchased but I wanted to get to 5* ELITE and SPG Platinum before it is gone.

I think you'll be there soon.

It's great to have a LIFETIME benefit in our back pocket.

All the best and congrats on a super deal,
DUKE


----------

